
CRM Is Not Enough – Announcing the Platform of Independents - dreamer7
https://marketingland.com/crm-is-not-enough-nearly-200-martech-companies-sign-pledge-to-change-the-data-ecosystem-for-customers-274540
======
dreamer7
This seems like a very principled move by marketing tech companies. If they
can make it work, we can hopefully expect other domains to follow open
standards too?

